# Hi y'all



## *JOKER* (Dec 31, 2004)

Hello. I've been lurking this site for about about a month. Since I'm about to close on a 1/2 acre property in Norfolk, VA, I figured it was time to register and start picking some brains. Nice site.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Wecome!!

What tractor do have or are you just looking for one now?


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Welcome to TF *JOKER*! :friends: This is a great site with many helpful members.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome to tractorforum Joker :friends: You have anything in mind or are you up for anything They have alot of people with alot of different makes and models here that can steer you to a good one.:driving:


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Yeah, We will help you spend your dollars   Welcome to the forum :lmao: :lmao: What do you have in mind?:truth:


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

This sound familiar...have we met before?  

Ducati


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Welcome to the forum *JOKER*....it's a friendly place!


----------



## *JOKER* (Dec 31, 2004)

Thanks for the warm welcome. Sorry about the delayed reply, but I've been finalizing the purchase of a house, shopping for an LT and preparing all of my household goods for moving.

I just purchased a Simp Regent that I'm very excited about. I can't wait to use it on last falls uncollected leaves on the new property! I hope this mulcher kit works!


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by *JOKER* _
> *Thanks for the warm welcome. Sorry about the delayed reply, but I've been finalizing the purchase of a house, shopping for an LT and preparing all of my household goods for moving.
> 
> I just purchased a Simp Regent that I'm very excited about. I can't wait to use it on last falls uncollected leaves on the new property! I hope this mulcher kit works! *


And we can't wait to see pictures of it....For chroming see SJ or Sam or Jody....they have baby moons on there machines


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

welcome this is truly one of the best sites on the net l think every one if friendly and helpful


----------

